# Is this a good price for an HK USP 45



## punjabe (Apr 24, 2010)

I'm looking to buy an HK usp 45. There is one at a dealer where I live for 699.00. Appears to be in great shape and comes with four magazines, but the white dot is missing off the front site. I know HK is expensive, but is this too much to pay for a gun that im gonna have to spend money on to repair?


----------



## cwbjaxfl (Apr 16, 2010)

the price seems a little high even though it comes with 4 mags.


----------



## SeanB1986 (Mar 14, 2010)

699 is a fair price. although H&K may be pricy the replacement cost of the front sight should not be bad. The gun averages a cost of 800 to 1000 depending upon where you look. My advice, If this is the gun you want and it is $699 plus minor replacement costs. Go for it I don't think you'll find an H&K usp 45 in good condition at that price anytime soon.
P.S I live in Illinois and the going price for a obviously used usp 45 is about $799


----------



## hogger129 (May 4, 2010)

I'd say it's a fair price. Ask him if he can fix the missing dot for you if you buy it at that price.

The going rate around here - Wisconsin - for a USP new is usually around $800. I've seen a USP Tactical .45 as high as $1000. Seen a Mark 23 USP and they wanted $2200 for it.


----------

